# two new rat babbies... PICTURES GALORE !



## i-love-rats (Feb 17, 2008)

i just got them today . i havn't figured out names yet...

ones a fawn hooded, and _she's very shy_ but she's also very sweet !

and a black or brown [i cant tell the difference, it could be a REALLY dark brown, or just black... i havn't looked close enough yet] and i don't really know what she is... ill post up pics as soon as i find those batteries for my camra ! but anyway, she's very outgoing, and is already crawling into my hand even though i only got her today. she's picky about her food, and iv only seen her eat only a hand full of a whole bowl of food... :]

im also worried about the fawn hooded, it seems almost like she's coughing ? i never owned rats before, but this dosn't sound normal. and it sounds like she's stuffed up when she sniffs, but i don't know if that is really something wrong with her... i hope nothing is wrong ! she seemed fine when i got her, but when i brong her home, thats when i noticed... it seemed to have gotten allittle better throughout the day... is this normal, or should i be worried ? [and there is no discharge from her eyes/nose that i can see]

PICTURES !


the cage, UNDECERATED. any ideas what i can do with it ?









both of them, there both dumbos










peeking










sniffing my hand










i love her markings !










shes so cute !










she's so shy, but she is getting braver !









aww. . . 










hi !










does anybody know what markings she has ?










yummers !









sorry in advance if theses pictures are big . . .

any ideas on what i should name them ?


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: two new rat babbies... there so cute !*

She may just have the new home sniffles/sneezes. It's most likely just the stress from moving to a new home. You may want to give it a couple days and see...if that is what the problem is, it should stop in a day or two. If not, a vet's visit would be best just to make sure. Just make sure you give them some time to relax and adjust to their new home, that way you can cut down on the stress for them. IMHO, I would suggest leaving them alone, at least until tomorrow night or so. Feeding and giving fresh water is ok, of course, but just let them be for a little while.

Good luck, and post pics soon so we can see the little cuties!


----------



## i-love-rats (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: two new rat babbies... there so cute !*

she's still sick... im worried about her ! At night, [they're in my room] i didn't hear her cough at all, but then when i went to change their water, i heard her coughing again... ?


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: two new rat babbies... there so cute !*

Hmm..you may want to give it a little longer..but I'm not really sure. Is it getting worse, less, staying the same? I know stress can cause this, but I think it should be calming down, so it seems a visit to the vet may be in order. However, don't take my word on this, because I don't know how long you should wait...hopefully someone more experienced will reply.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help..


P.S. Have you been giving her some space and leaving her alone since you got her?


----------



## i-love-rats (Feb 17, 2008)

well, she escaped, and went into a hole in the wall, so after waiting like 5 hours in the bathroom for her to come out, she never did, so my dad had to cut a hole in the wall... i think she's probobly terrified after all the power tools and stuff. . . i havn't bothered her any, she's in a quiet room right now, hopefully sleeping . i think its getting alittle better, but she's still caughing, but still, i don't see any discharge from her eyes/nose . and she only does it when im near . she's timid of people, but her sister is showing her that they arnt that bad . . . does that help you ?


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

They are sooo cute! One of them looks like my old rat Buttons.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

I would definitely leave her alone for a while, besides giving food, water, and treats. You can't really push the socialization, though, (I would think, anyway..) if she's sneezing and stuff. I would just give her some more time to get settled in.


----------



## i-love-rats (Feb 17, 2008)

i brong it back to the store, and they have a free vetanary service . i think that she will be better in another home . . . i got another rat that had no other rats in her cage, b/c somebody bought her sisters . . . so i got her cuz she was lonley, and she's getting along well with my other ratty . ill post pics later ! i just dnt think tht the rat liked it w/ me, she didnt enjoy the dogs very well when they barked . . . :[


----------



## lvratz (Jan 12, 2008)

that's to bad. Usually it can take a week or so to warm up to you, especially if they are from a pet store.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

That's a shame that you got rid of her just like that. If anything it wasn't fair on her.
Doris has never been very sociable with me, the only time she allows me to pick her up is on cleaning out night. And I've still got her almost a year after getting her.

I don't think you gave your other rattie a chance. Some just don't like being bothered with all that much. I personally think it's wrong to buy an animal and then take it back just because after a week or so it doesn't instantly run to you, some animals need time.
That's just my personal opinion.


----------



## i-love-rats (Feb 17, 2008)

EDIT-

Look below .

:]


----------



## i-love-rats (Feb 17, 2008)

yess ! im probobly going to buy her back soon ! ! !  Well, it depends on what my dad says, but he likes rats also, so its probobly going to be a yes ! We called the vet at the store today, they said she had this big word that i like forgot . . . But their treating her for it right now , and she's going to be fine in a couple days . . . im so exited that im probobly getting her backk ! yay ! now ill hopefully have 3 rattie gurls . . . :]


----------



## i-love-rats (Feb 17, 2008)

I named the black and white Dumbo, Peek-A-Boo, or Boo for short . . . Now all i need is a name for this little girl . . .

heres some pics . . .

:]

http://i27.tinypic.com/27xmc6w.jpg
http://i28.tinypic.com/o0zdow.jpg

Sorry, thats all i got, she's really shy . . . but i got this picture of both of them ! :]

http://i27.tinypic.com/1ftlwh.jpg

What do you think i should name her ? She's really sweet, and is a total laprat, and squish ! :] i love her to bits and pieces ! :]

I also need a name for the one that i had to bring back to the store cuz she was so sick . . . im probobly getting her back, theres pics on the top . . . :]

Oh yah, Emster-
I did not bring her back becuase she was scared of me, i was just frightend for her life ! The ppls said if i didn't bring her back, it would have been really serious , so thats why . i did not bring her back just b/c she was shy, i would never do that ! :] Hopefully, you understand ! sorries for the misunderstanding . . . :]


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They're so cute! It's to bad that you had to take her back but if you think it was the right thing to do then i'm sure it was! Be sure to post some picks of your new rattie!


----------



## i-love-rats (Feb 17, 2008)

rattieluver-

there are pics of the one that i had to bring back, [the cream and white one] on the top, and pics of the new rattie just above your post I just brought her back so she could get treated for whatever she had . she's better now, and im probobly buying her back now , since she's all better . anyways . . . im happy that im probobly getting her backk ! :]]] So now ill have 3 ratties instead of 2 ! im so exitedd ! :]]]


----------

